# What chances of a Disney Nautilus from Moebius?



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

First let me say thanks to Moebius models for being one of the hobby's most approachable owners and staff when it comes to new releases. I am now in my mid forties and enjoy all of the subjects you produce especially the Seaview, flying sub, Lost in Space models etc. I grew up seeing all of these fantastic subjects either on TV or the movies like the rest of you. One of my all time favorites is the Disney Nautilus. There are some companies out there selling versions for 350 dollars plus that are really good for me a general modeler but I cannot afford the price tags! Is there one in the works or are there licensing issues with the subject? It seems whomever would come up with an affordable kit (100 bucks or less) would have a corner on the market. Any news or comments from Moebius on this subject? I apologize if this has been addressed in a previous thread that I haven't seen.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Licensing issues with the subject? That's a gross understatement. Disney is VERY strict about regulating the use of their characters, titles, and other properties -- and their licensing doesn't exactly come cheap.

A decently sized, nicely detailed, accurate injection-molded _Nautilus_ would be every SF modeler's dream. I'm not holding my breath waiting for one.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

[QUOTE I apologize if this has been addressed in a previous thread that I haven't seen.[/QUOTE]

Yeah there is a good bit of discussion from a bit ago. Back when the Seaview came out.

Airfix tooled up a plastic version of the Disney Nautilus, too.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Styrene Disney Nautilus*

A Disney Nautilus styrene kit would be beyond awesome,so would a kit of the Haunted Mansion (Disney World) but they are stingy with their license. They really peed me off when they made PL name their Hunchback kit "Bellringer" because of that stupid animated movie they made.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'd say the chances are pretty good.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I will belive it when I see it.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would so love a good kit of this. I won't hold my breath but the thought of one is nice.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

iamweasel said:


> I would so love a good good of this. I won't hold my breath but the thought of one is nice.


A good good would be good.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Moonman27 said:


> . . . They really peed me off when they made PL name their Hunchback kit "Bellringer" because of that stupid animated movie they made.


I always wondered about that. I assumed the name "Hunchback of Notre Dame" was available for anyone to use because Victor Hugo's 1831 novel has long since lapsed into public domain. I figured they called the PL reissue "The Bellringer" because of political correctness -- maybe they were afraid of offending hunchbacks.


Zorro said:


> A good good would be good.


A bad good would be better! :tongue:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I think I missed the 1831 version. How was it?


"Define crash" - Catp. Reynolds

"As in God ho God we're all gonna die!" - Wash


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Okay thats what I get for trying to post when I am past my bed time.:freak: 


Zorro said:


> A good good would be good.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think they renamed the bellringer only to avoid potential problems with Disney (silly in my opinion) for ease of possible future license agreements. I'd love to see a Nautilus as well. I wont hold my breath, but I've decided all things are possible. IE Big Frankie, the Giullotine, Monter scenes, Giant Seaview, Adam West Batmobile ect.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I didn't mind the change of name on the Hunchback kit. The book was NOT called The Hunchback of Notre Dame until modern times. Probably after the Lon Chaney movie. The book was called something like, Notre Dame of Paris. Of course for a monster movie, the name Hunchback of Notre Dame is more interesting. In the book Quasimodo is called The Bellringer of Note Dame, but never The Hunchback of Notre Dame. In the book itself, while Quasimodo is a main character he is not really THE main character, as he has become in the movies. He is one of several key characters, whose roles have been shifted or eliminated in the modern film versions, too.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

scotpens said:


> I always wondered about that. I assumed the name "Hunchback of Notre Dame" was available for anyone to use because Victor Hugo's 1831 novel has long since lapsed into public domain. I figured they called the PL reissue "The Bellringer" because of political correctness -- maybe they were afraid of offending hunchbacks.A bad good would be better! :tongue:



The name was in the public domain.
But PL opted to change the name to avoid running into problems with Disney because of the potential issue of them holding the rights to their version from the cartoon.
Even if PL would be found innocent in court of any wrongdoing, they would have gone bankrupt just trying to defend themselves.
There is a big differnce between being right, and being able to afford proving you are right when up against someone with the deep pockets of a company like Disney.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Now this would be a cool subject to make. I can see it now with a slick, gothic looking base! Too bad it's Disney property. You'd need a crowbar to pry the rights from some executive's cold, clammy cancer ridden hands!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'd say the chances are pretty good.


I'm intrigued why you say that but I won't ask you to disclose anything that you may not be at liberty to share right now. In the meantime, any company getting ready to issue a styrene Disney Harper Goff Nautilus would be well advised to engage Will Babbington to assist with that. 

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

JeffG said:


> Too bad it's Disney property. You'd need a crowbar to pry the rights from some executive's cold, clammy cancer ridden hands!


Honestly, it can't be any worse than the stuff to get DC or Marvel comics licensing, Star Trek, or any other big names. Disney licenses a TON of stuff. Sure they prosecute unlicensed items, but on the other hand, there is no shortage of licensed stuff. I can think of a boat load of licensed Nautilus subs in various forms already...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got a really sweet smaller one at WF a couple of years ago. It was a prepaint about "7 long and came with a base and a giant squid. Cant remember if it was lisenced or not, it was from Japan, I'll have to dig around and see if I can find the box. I figure Moebius will be around for many years to come, who knows what the future might bring?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

otto said:


> I got a really sweet smaller one at WF a couple of years ago. It was a prepaint about "7 long and came with a base and a giant squid. Cant remember if it was lisenced or not, it was from Japan, I'll have to dig around and see if I can find the box. I figure Moebius will be around for many years to come, who knows what the future might bring?


That's one of the Sega Nautilus, they apparently use them as claw machine prizes in Japan. Not sure of about it's license status, but iirc it did say "Disney's 20,000 leagues under the Sea" on the packaging.

It is a nice _Nautilus_, I have one of it and the 16" X-plus version, if Moebius does do one I hope it's a little bigger than 16" without being too big, like say 36".


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a resin version (with white metal) of the Airfix kit that never got released.
Nicely details but darn small- I hope eventually someone will release this subject in a larger size- a dream would be 18"+ so one could scratch up an interior for a cutaway. With all the detail on the craft anything less than 12" looks too small. 

I really hope Moebius might be considering one but I will not get my hopes up quite yet- Disney is not easy to deal with.

.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to see a large model of the Nautilus too (with detailed interior) but after what's happened with the Hulk I wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The 7" Sega Version was made by X-Plus for Saga as a promotion item,and all three Nautilus that X-Plus made were licensed products.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the info guys. For only 7" long it was highly detailed.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

So there has been no indication from Moebius that a Harper Goff Nautilus is in the wings?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Four years ago, Disney issued a 22 inch resin Nautilus that had lights in the wheelhouse and salon view ports. That's the one that Will Babbington (WBNemo1) assisted with. I have one and its lovely. So, Disney has made them available in North America fairly recently too. The resin Nautilus was pricey though, almost $300 IIRC. 

The little Sega Nautilus is apparently pretty accurate as I understand it. Unfortunately, I didn't get one and now they are pretty expensive on eBay. Although I do have two of the X-Plus ships!:woohoo:

Huzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got a Sega Nautilus but to be honest I think it's a real disappointment. It's made of that bendy vinyl stuff that seems to blight toy manufacturers these days.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm intrigued why you say that but I won't ask you to disclose anything that you may not be at liberty to share right now.


I don't have any inside info, but it's no secret the Disney Nautilus is considered by many to be a grail kit. Given its status as one of the most beloved and iconic vehicles in sci-fi history (and one which has never been the subject of a decent injection-molded kit) I would expect a company like Moebius to go after the license with everything they've got.

These guys have generally been pretty good at telling us in advance what they can't or won't produce. So far, unless I'm mistaken, no one has stepped forward to disavow the Nautilus rumor. Based on that, I think we can draw our own conclusions (premature though they may be).


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

DON'T go leaping to ANY conclusions! IF we are sucessful in obtaining a license and WHEN we have a kit in development, we WILL let y'all know. I promise!
Until then this is just unfounded rumor and speculation.
Thread closed


----------

